# New audio set up?



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I am moving this week and want to get a new sound system set up. I advised DIRECTV I am moving so they are going to give me the genie and 2 mini genies. Looking forward to that since I've had my HR 21 for about 6 years. 
At any rate I have owned a Yamaha receiver with two huge polk audio tower speakers a huge JBL center channel speaker and a big JBL sub woofer. 
I am wanting to downsize and clean up the look. I have been researching sound bars for a few days. I am considering the JBL SB400. This will be going in a room about 18 x 10 with hardwood floors. I have never owned a sound bar before so was wondering if anyone on here could help me. I guess I'm asking, are these worth a damn and is the one I'm leaning towards any good?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

For the price you'll be paying for the JBL SB400 you can get a entry level 5.1 surround system which will produce true surround sound while not taking up a lot of space in your new 10 x 18 room.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

ron mexico75 said:


> Well I am moving this week and want to get a new sound system set up. I advised DIRECTV I am moving so they are going to give me the genie and 2 mini genies. Looking forward to that since I've had my HR 21 for about 6 years.
> 
> At any rate I have owned a Yamaha receiver with two huge polk audio tower speakers a huge JBL center channel speaker and a big JBL sub woofer.
> 
> I am wanting to downsize and clean up the look. I have been researching sound bars for a few days. I am considering the JBL SB400. This will be going in a room about 18 x 10 with hardwood floors. I have never owned a soundboard before so was wondering if anyone on here could help me. I guess I'm asking, are these worth a damn and is the one I'm leaning towards any good?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> For the price you'll be paying for the JBL SB400 you can get a entry level 5.1 surround system which will produce true surround sound while not taking up a lot of space in your new 10 x 18 room.


That's true, but running the wires or finding space for wireless rear speakers would be a pain It's not the nest shaped room to be doing surround sound. The way the furniture will be positioned there would not be a way to really utilize rear speakers properly.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm just afraid this wont be that loud. I have never heard a sound bar before. I have had a Yamaha receiver bought at best buy back in 2002 running the 2 tower speakers, JBL sub and center. 

Just looking for something new and smaller. I sent something nice though that I can jam some music through. I like cranking it up and rocking out every once in a while. You think that JBL sound bar I mentioned will fit the bill?

Any other recommendations? I read reviews on amazon and crutchfield. I'm just not sure though. 

The main reason I'm not looking at a new upgraded receiver and keeping these huge tower speakers is appearance, space, not a real good shaped room to have 5.1. No real good area for rear speakers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are going to run a sound bar it only has speakers in the front by the TV,
how about not installing the rear speakers of a system like you have just using smaller speakers.
I have the bookshelf Polk Audio front left and right and a dual of the same for the center with 6-1/2" speakers. I have 2 10" sub woofers.

I have a friend that went to the store and listened to several sound bars and he purchased the Polk Audio bar with the wireless subwoofer.
He really likes it. If you like the sound of what you have now I do not know if you will be satisfied with a sound bar.

I have to say that lots of the time my speakers are not even on. When you are watching a lot of stuff like the stock market, etc. who cares.
I have the optical cable ran to my Yamaha and Component cables run to the TV including the red and white audio cables.
I set up 2 remotes. One to operate the DTV and the Yamaha and the other for the
DTV and the TV speakers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This Klipsch is in the price range you showed for the JBL and has a very high rating at Best Buy.

Go listen to them before buying !!!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Klipsch+-+Icon+SB+1+Soundbar+with+10%26%2334%3B+Wireless+Subwoofer/6263926.p?id=1218725178973&skuId=6263926&st=soundbar&cp=1&lp=10

or this one.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Klipsch+-+Energy+Power+Bar+Elite+2-Way+Soundbar+System+with+10%26%2334%3B+Wireless+Subwoofer/4863477.p?id=1218557750218&skuId=4863477&st=soundbar&cp=1&lp=2#tab=specifications


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> This Klipsch is in the price range you showed for the JBL and has a very high rating at Best Buy.
> 
> Go listen to them before buying !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy I appreciate the response. I think maybe what I will do is go in to Best Buy and listen to some of these in person because I have never heard a sound bar before.

I guess if worse comes to worse I can always return it and just use the tower speakers that humongous center channel speaker that I have now and the old Yamaha receiver.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Whatever you listen to will probably sound better at home than in the store because of the smaller space that the sound is in.

Good luck.


----------

